# Netzwerk-Drucker auf Imac einrichten



## marwo (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte einen Netzwerkdrucker auf einem Imac einrichten.

und zwar der Imac ist per Wlan an das netzwerk angebunden in welchem der Drucker mit kabel eingebunden is

wo muss ich beim Imac suchen um den drucker "zu erkennen" 
 oder brauch ich die Treiber cd vom drucker dazu und mit der geht es dann automatisch.


----------



## Las_Bushus (13. Dezember 2008)

*kurz überleg wie ich das bei mir eingerichtet hab*
systemeinstellungen -> Drucken&Faxen -> unten links an der liste aufs plus -> (wenns ein Drucker ist der von einem Anderen Windows PC freigegeben ist auf) Windows (und dann da suchen) oder (wenns ein richtiger Netzwerkdrucker ist) auf IP -> LPD sollte gehen, dann IP eintragen und dann kannst du unten bei Drucken mit "Allgemeiner PostScript-Drucker" auswählen, das sollte dein Drucker an sich unterstützen und dann sollte das ganze schon funzen  (wenn du auf Hinzufügen gedrückt hast)

So vom Prinzip her, wenn du für den Drucker noch extra Treiber willst (um irgendwelche spezial Funktionen zu nutzen) müsstest du diese halt nachinstallieren und dann beim Drucker unten auswählen.

Wenns noch Fragen gibt, einfach Fragen.


----------

